
Your Smart Light Can Tell Amazon and Google When You Go to Bed - ProAm
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-12/your-smart-light-can-tell-amazon-and-google-when-you-go-to-bed
======
ProAm
This is the line the concerned me:

> In other words, after you connect a light fixture to Alexa, Amazon wants to
> know every time the light is turned on or off, regardless of whether you
> asked Alexa to toggle the switch. Televisions must report the channel
> they’re set to. Smart locks must keep the company apprised whether or not
> the front door bolt is engaged.

~~~
masonic

      Televisions must report the channel they’re set to.
    

TV ratings demographics are highly valued and can make big money. Years ago,
Nielsen viewers received stipends plus free repairs on all metered TV/cable
equipment.

